# Identifying Identical Mice?



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive decided to retire my older mice and am keeping all my siamese babies to start a siamese line. I like to keep records on all my mice (name, DOB, litters, pedigree ect) however apart form some being black and some being blue siamese i will have no way to tell the diffrence as i like my mice to live in groups. So any tips on how to ID them? I dont want to chip/tattoo or cut off a toe/tail tip/nick in ear and these are the only suggestions i can find online. 
I was thinking using veg dye but i can see the marks staying long, and would proberly have to redo it every day or so.
Are sharpy pens non toxic? if not would that take a while to lick off??


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Why would you need to tell them apart? There's no need.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Clip a small patch of fur on one mouse's rump. It'll stay that way for a while.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh, yes-sharpies ARE non-toxic...totally fine to use. They last a few weeks to a few months.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks guys.

Loganberry i want to tell them apart so i can keep my records, stuff like how old they are, who gave birth to who, who has had how many litters, how much they weigh, who is on meds if needed ect.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I also use non-toxic marker to id identical mouselets. I used to do a lot of drafting, though, so I use Prismacolors. A lot like sharpies, but they come in a beeelion colors.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Any time I've ever used sharpie its gone within a day or two from them grooming it off eachother...lol


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Were you putting it on the fur? I find they groom it off the fur, but leave it on the tails.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

on their tails.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree. I used sharpie on babies in a pinch a few times, and it's hardly their by the next day,


----------



## wildrose (Apr 27, 2011)

Do you have enough room to do them in groups of 2- 1 black with 1 Siamese, or Siamese with slightly different (but noticeably different) markings living together? This wouldn't work for young babies obviously but that's what I do with adults.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i techneckly do have the space but will get moaned at for stealing all the units :lol: Im planning on 2 groups of 3, one all sisters and one mum and her daughters. the daughters are diffrent shades so no worries there, and the sisters are one light and 2 darks. the sisters are 3 weeks so may not lighten to the same shade. just thinking ahead.

thanks


----------

